
Curl is 21 years old - jypepin
https://mobile.twitter.com/bagder/status/1108261127350353920
======
bagder
The twitter post just links to my blog post "Happy 21st, curl":
[https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2019/03/20/happy-21st-
curl/](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2019/03/20/happy-21st-curl/)

------
a012
> Sorry, you are rate limited. Please wait a few moments then try again.

I'm on desktop w/ VPN

~~~
jypepin
weird, it's a twitter link.

~~~
pests
For some weird reason Twitter API rate limits their own keys for their website
and app to the point where a single page load can exhaust it.

~~~
tinus_hn
Well at least that’s fair!

